# Free kibble for areas hit by tornado



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Help raise kibble for animal relief in the tornado stricken south. 100% of today's kibble raised will go to shelters caring for homeless animals displaced from the storm AND Halo, Purely for Pets is matching the donation if we hit 1 million pieces! Go to http://www.freekibble.com answer the trivia question and help donate kibble - it's FREE and they need our help!

And please help spread the word by emailing your friends and family, sharing on facebook, tweeting...

Don't forget to click on kibble for cats too.


Freekibble


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*mylissyk: we're on the same page today, I also started a thread on this:*

Hoepfully the GRF Members will visit FreeKibble.com, I also posted the info in the thread in the Chit Chat section about the Tornados.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

don't forget to play trivia for free kibble to tornado victims


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Please everyone click on the links for the dogs and the cats and answer the trivia question so they can get food!!

It is so easy!

Please spread the word to all you know!!


----------

